# Hi I'm new and a little confused as to whether I have POF.



## Cheeks73 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi there I'm heli and I'm new to this AWSOME site.  

I've just had some bad news & feel like I need to talk (well get some stuff off my chest sorry!!) to people who understand and you all seem like a really supportive gang. My story is that my husband Cris & I have been trying for a baby for two years two monthes.

After an initial blood test at the doctors I was referred to a specialist. nothing about my fsh levels was mentioned & I was told not to get stressed. At my initial consultation with the consultant `i was told for the first time about my FSH level being unusually high for a 32 year (35 I'm not sure at what point in the cycle it was because at that point I wasn't told when it should of been done)) and that he had only ever seen levels that high on ladies reaching the menopause and i had a condion called POF,I felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach. 
Until that moment I had never even heard of FSH levels or POF.   I was referred back to my drs for another blood test on the first day of my next period to confirm this. My results came back at 18 which my doctor said was still high and that I could have POF but then agsin it could just be my hormones so i feel none the wiser. To make matters worse my hub was told his sperm count was low. Since that appointment in November we have tried to take things into our own hands as we are still awaiting our appointent with a specialist which could be March now. We are eating reallly healthy & stopped drinking (not that we drank much b4) etc etc. I just feel like we waiting for a miracle that will never happen it breaks my heart everythime another one of my friends tells me they are pregnant i want to be happy but why us? reading some of your stories has given me hope but also made me think why haven't been given more blood tests throughout my cycle to confirm things instead of waiting. 

i am gonna go back to my doctors this week and ask for a few more answers so we can get on with our lives and not leave things too late.  Anyhow after all that I have to say I haven't lost my sense of humour you just get on wit it so i'm off to have a go on my eye toy groove its well cool.  
Thank-You for listening

heli xxx

WellI went t see the doctor again yesterday t ask if I could have more tests to see if I definatly do have POF, he toldmethat your FSH level doesn'tchange which I found strange seeing as mine has changed from 36 to 18 in 1 month!! I feel very confused now!


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to FF heli,

 for you - I know what you're going through.

I was diagnosed in 1997, when I was 25.  Man, what a blow, huh? 

My only hope for motherhood was via egg donation.  And, just today I started my hormone treatment to prep my body for the transfer.  

I'm not really sure what to tell you, other than stay strong, there are others out there in your situation (which I didn't know until just recently!), and there is hope.

I think your doctor doesn't know what the heck he's talking about!    I'd get referred to a gynecologist ASAP; they'll know what's going on.

If you want to chat, please IM me.

Hugs,
Michelle


----------



## fleece (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi  Heli,,


I would definately try someone else.  My Level was first tested on 5th Dec and came bac as 111.
OMG!!.. then when I went to Gyne  it was tested again and came back as 54.9  So they definately do change.  

I have a copy of my notes from the doctors which say a level lf > 29 is classed as post menopausal.
I have ready on the internet that accupuncture sometimes works. So im going to see someone at the end of january who is a Medical Doctor and also practices in natural health.  If she then comes back to me and says no chance give up.  Then I;ll book that holiday.  I'll let you know how I get on.

take Care

Lisa


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Heli - Your Doctor does not know what he/she is talking about re FSH levels !  Of course they change !  

I would ask for another GP and have the tests repeated.  It may be that you are peri-menopausal which can last up to 15 years.  My cousin fell pg while in this peri-menopausal state so it is possible, if rare.

If you do need donor eggs, don't despair - there are lots of positive donor stories on this site - me for one !  It just takes time to come to terms with 

All the best
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Heli

Welcome to FF and also to the thread

I agree with the others!!

FSH levels can and do change and also they can vary depending on when in ur cycle that u had the blood tested

Normally its tested days 1-3, i have always had mine tested on day2 for me and probably with others, the further i am into my cycle the higher the fsh reading

I would insist on another reading on day 2 or 3 of your cycle.

If u have any other questions or just want a rant or anything we are all here for u sweetie

best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I am new to this too.  My FSH ranges from excellent 2-4 to 20-40 on different cycles and cycles vary from20-44 days since having a mirena coil removed in Nov 2004 (no periods with mirena which was in for just over 2 yrs and previously 28-30 day cycle).  Got told by consultant my egg reserve is low and should start icsi asap (male factor too)..  A bit shocked as i am only just 33 this week.


I know stress can sffect fertility, but can it be reversed if perimenopause already atarted?

Good luck


----------



## bigJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ladies

hoping to help here a bit - generally GPs are only good for writing a referal to a gynae once there is an indication of something wrong so get that done ASAP, in my experience they are otherwise dangerous and just delay things with relatively general and thin knowledge (sorry to well informed GPs)
Also of course fsh varies, my POF took 2 years and 3 different fertility clinics in 2Uk and Germany to diagnose (like for them to admit a conclusion to me and me to accept it...) with an ovarian function test, the FSH level of a cycle is only indicative of that cycle and of a general trend, they should also do ultrasound to see if there are black dots (follicles) on the ovaries to indicate there is something coming at the beginning of the cycle, check out www.fertillityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels/html for ranges and test times for various hormones in the cycle.  

If they suggest starting ICSI ASAP then don't wait, we waited for dh to get his vs reversed and then it was too late just 9 months later.  Low sperm count is not a problem if you use ICSI - I can recommend Zita West vits for men for improving pserm quality they worked on my dh a treat (also ban coffee, baths, tight pants saunas etc).

hjope that helps

bug hugs

Jules


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I am really upset as i had a chat with the consultant today on the phone. 

On 19th Jan i was told that i have early perimenopause due to fluctuating fsh levels and i was running out of eggs and to start icsi asap (mf too!).  Day 3 FSH last month was 27 and this week on day 3 again it was 6.6 so on off chance i spoke to consultant to see if it was worthwhile taking advantage of this cycle. 

Basically he told me that once perimenopause has started the FSH can fluctuate x4 during the day so not accurate reading and pointless using it for ivf as drugs lower the fsh anyway.  If thats the case why the big hype about day 3 fsh 

I have an appointment on 9th March to discuss the tx and now i feel really low.  I have decided not to bother with any more blood tests unless absolutely necessary.

Well i suppose that's off my chest then! 

Jan27


----------

